# B***** de M**** de P***** de C*******



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2006)

j'ai pété mon iPod 
Il est tombé, il a fait Clac Clac et puis hop, plus rien..


Je suis veeeeeeeeeeeeeert


----------



## flotow (27 Décembre 2006)

tsss, pas drole, moi, je croyais que c'etait ton MacBook Pro 17", ton ACD 30"
ton iPod, tout le monde  

Pour ma conscience, pauvre Fab'fab, je compati (je regarde mon MBP posé a deux centimetres du sol, me demandant s'il va tomber ou pas


----------



## Amok (27 Décembre 2006)

Ah ca, quand on a deux mains gauches...

Melounette, un commentaire ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Décembre 2006)

Moi, un jour, je me suis retourn&#233; l'ongle du petit orteil en pleine nuit contre un pied de table en fer... &#199;a fait un mal de chien...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2006)

c'est à cause de cette p***** de pochette en fait, le clip s'est cassé... 
3 ans de bons et loyaux services pour finir planté sur le parquet...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Melounette, un commentaire ?



On la voit plus beaucoup ces temps-ci... Elle est partie convoller avec des rennes?...


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> c'est à cause de cette p***** de pochette en fait, le clip s'est cassé...
> 3 ans de bons et loyaux services pour finir planté sur le parquet...



je te réserve un iPod Nano ?


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> je te réserve un iPod Nano ?



T'es pas un peu fou??? 

Le Zune est sûrement bien plus résistant!


----------



## meskh (27 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> c'est à cause de cette p***** de pochette en fait, le clip s'est cassé...
> 3 ans de bons et loyaux services pour finir planté sur le parquet...



Dis toi que c'est de la faute de du parquet   
Et que cette année de m**** est bientot finite


----------



## Amok (27 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> c'est à cause de cette p***** de pochette en fait, le clip s'est cassé...
> 3 ans de bons et loyaux services pour finir planté sur le parquet...



Bah, de toute façon la batterie aurait bientôt lachée. Tu te vois la remplacer, avec tes petites mains ? Non, bien sûr. Donc l'occase est bonne soit d'en racheter un, soit de t'en faire offrir un nouveau, tout clean, avec l'écran couleur et tout le binz.
Franchement, maintenant je peux te le dire : tout le monde ici se gaussait sur ton iPod qui faisait franchement has been. Un homme de ta trempe, toujours entre deux studios, avec un iPod de plus de trois ans, ce n'était plus tenable... Je les entends encore "Fab, c'est où il veut, quand il veut si il vient sans son iPod pourri" (Melounette), "Moi quand je vois un mec avec un iPod comme ca, c'est l'arrachage de futal direct" (sonny), "j'en voudrais pas comme boules de gueisha, des écouteurs de la daube de Fab" (Patoch). Etc...

Non, vraiment, c'est une très bonne chose qu'il soit naze, crois moi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Décembre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> Dis toi que c'est de la faute de du parquet
> Et que cette année de m**** est bientot finite



Sophie Comtesse de Ségur née Rostopchine.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2006)

j'aurais jamais cru qu'on se gaussait comme ça. Je suis mortifié...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> j'aurais jamais cru qu'on se gaussait comme ça. Je suis mortifié...



Ça fait que commencer, si un beef nose couleur chlorho ne ferme pas trop vite ...


----------



## Amok (27 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> j'aurais jamais cru qu'on se gaussait comme ça. Je suis mortifié...



Bon, iln'y a pas que sur l'iPod, note bien. Il y a une histoire de chemise, de sinistre mémoire, une rumeur sur des lèvres qui brillent et deux ou trois autres trucs, mais bon, c'est pas grave.


----------



## meskh (27 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> j'aurais jamais cru qu'on se gaussait comme ça. Je suis mortifié...



Ne te mortifie pas, la vie est belle :love:

Perso, le miens est passé dans mon pédalier de VTT puis est tombé dans la boue dans les bois :hosto:

C'était un iPod Nano 2G, feu l'iPod


----------



## Amok (27 Décembre 2006)

Ceci étant, note que Melounette a toujours pris ta défense. Tu devrais faire un petit geste, quand même...


----------



## divoli (27 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> j'aurais jamais cru qu'on se gaussait comme ça. Je suis mortifié...



Ne te laisse pas faire. Bientôt, ils vont dire qu'il n'y avait que de la musique de naze dedans...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Décembre 2006)

Bon, je vous laisse...
Tout ce malheur me déprime... :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Bient&#244;t, ils vont dire qu'il n'y avait que de la musique de naze dedans...



Si fait, si fait...  




Bon... Je ne suis plus l&#224;...


----------



## Amok (27 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, je vous laisse...
> Tout ce malheur me déprime... :mouais:



Moi pareil : je ne vais pas désaouler de la semaine pour oublier ca....


----------



## pascalformac (27 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Ne te laisse pas faire. Bientôt, ils vont dire qu'il n'y avait que de la musique de naze dedans...


nonon , il avait bidouillé un truc , ipod dictaphone pour y dicter ses pensées pour le volume 2 de l'Oeuvre  

Fab'Fab , ton ipod a tout de même vecu 3 ans 
c'est pas comme si on te l'arrachait  3 jours après reception ..

et pour info 
il était un survivant miraculeux
l'horloge-compte à rebours de durée de vie des ipods


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2006)

Quand tu bouffes de la vache enragée.

















(sinon, moi, un jour, j'ai pété mon palm à cause de la pince à ceinture de l'étui qu'à  cassé dans un escalator à la Défense. Chienne de vie !)


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2006)

C'était probablement pas le cas de Fab'Fab , mais à chaque fois que j'ai casser un iPod j'était au moins à 3 o/oo ... 

Ben oui, le baladeur accroché à la ceinture, après 3 litres tu l'oublies vite ..qui dans ces moments tombe avec le futal  , comme toi, telle une masse sans vie..
Bon le iPod vit pendant la chute et meurt en tombant, toi t'es mort en tombant et tu ressuscites après la chute ..un truc du genre  :love: 

Enfin .. tranche de vie


----------



## divoli (27 Décembre 2006)

Tu m'en diras tant. A la tienne, Etienne...


----------



## Amok (27 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> C'était probablement pas le cas de Fab'Fab , mais à chaque fois que j'ai casser un iPod j'était au moins à 3 o/oo ...
> 
> Ben oui, le baladeur accroché à la ceinture, après 3 litres tu l'oublies vite ..qui dans ces moments tombe avec le futal  , comme toi, telle une masse sans vie..
> Bon le iPod vit pendant la chute et meurt en tombant, toi t'es mort en tombant et tu ressuscites après la chute ..un truc du genre  :love:
> ...



Ca... Je crois que c'est Mackie, qui me disait un soir que Fab ne tient pas du tout l'alcool.


----------



## tirhum (27 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, je vous laisse...
> Tout ce malheur me déprime... :mouais:


Je t'offre un verre ?!....... 
Je ne peux pas te laisser dans cet état !!...... 








_Coca ?!....._


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2006)

En plus je parie que tu avais la moitié de ton second livre que tu avais mis 20 ans à écrire dans ton iPod.


----------



## flotow (27 Décembre 2006)

Moi, il m'a dit qu'il risquait sa vie a chaque seconde, il date de Decembre 2003 
Bon, apres, il est tombé plusieurs fois (si si, sur le bitume dans Paris) d'environ 1m chaque fois 
Ok, il est pas mort en tombant, mais, le disque dur fait clac-clac, et la batterie ne fait que 5 minutes


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Décembre 2006)

Fab' Fab', je compatis.

Mais il y quand m&#234;me un truc qui m'horrifie !   J'ai fait le test sur le site donn&#233; par Pascalformac et il m'indique que mon iPod va environ rester en vie encore "443 days 8 hours 20 min..." Pas fou, non, un iPod Vid&#233;o achet&#233; en mars 2005, et qui serait mort en mars 2008... Je veux pas y croire... :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2006)

A quand un iPod immortel ?


----------



## divoli (27 Décembre 2006)

Ce sera l'iPodHighlander, annoncé à la prochaine MacWorld...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ceci étant, note que Melounette a toujours pris ta défense. Tu devrais faire un petit geste, quand même...



C'est qui melounette ???


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est qui melounette ???



C'est elle.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> A quand un iPod immortel ?



le mien ........qui n'est jamais sorti* du tiroir      



en fait si il est sorti , depuis cet eté bioman se l'est approprié....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> _Coca ?!....._



A cette heure indue o&#249; tu te pr&#233;lasses comme un goret dans la soue, je viens juste de rentrer pour vomir &#224; point nomm&#233; dans ton slip... :love: :rateau: :rateau: :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Ne te laisse pas faire. Bient&#244;t, ils vont dire qu'il n'y avait que de la musique de naze dedans...



Toi, tu ne connais pas ma discoth&#232;que...






ou alors si...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ca... Je crois que c'est Mackie, qui me disait un soir que Fab ne tient pas du tout l'alcool.



Comment dire?...



*MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA*





Surtout venant de Mackie...:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2006)

Patoch. sort du corps de Fab'Fab


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2006)

Tu connais les multicitations FabFab ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2006)

oui



mais non...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2006)

En tout cas, Fab, je pense que tu devrais envisager des housses anti choc pour ton mat&#233;riel Apple, &#231;a tombe pas mal, chez toi, un PowerBook G4 il y a deux ans, l&#224; m&#233;nant l'iPod, il y a un coussin, sous ton "alu 15" ?


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En tout cas, Fab, je pense que tu devrais envisager des housses anti choc pour ton matériel Apple, ça tombe pas mal, chez toi, un PowerBook G4 il y a deux ans, là ménant l'iPod, il y a un coussin, sous ton "alu 15" ?



je tiens a signaler que le PowerBook G4 a reçu peu de temps après un nouvel écran


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2006)

Oui, je me dois de souligner la rapidité d'action de Mackie...


----------



## Pierrou (28 Décembre 2006)

c'est vrai que c'est con... :sick:

T'as plus qu'&#224; faire de la promo &#224; mort pour booster les ventes de ton bouquin pour te racheter un iPod...

Ou un sol antichoc en moquette doubl&#233;e saindoux...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2006)

C'est bientôt mon anniversaire...


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est bientôt mon anniversaire...



Faut qu'on se cotise, c'est ça ??


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2006)

c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Décembre 2006)

Bah si on se cotise &#231;a sera avant tout pour t'offrir une chemise d&#233;cente !


----------



## flotow (28 Décembre 2006)

Oui, et sans le col en pelle a tarte :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Décembre 2006)

Noël, le nouvel an, bientôt son anniversaire... heureusement que la rentrée littéraire est passée sinon on aurait pu croire au mauvais sort


----------



## krystof (28 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est bientôt mon anniversaire...





julrou 15 a dit:


> Faut qu'on se cotise, c'est ça ??



Non, il faut juste qu'il vende son bouquin, ça devrait suffir.


----------



## Pierrou (28 Décembre 2006)

Ca veut dire qu'il faut qu'on l'ach&#234;te, en gros...


----------



## Amok (28 Décembre 2006)

Non, ca signifie qu'avec le budget pr&#233;vu pour le bouquin, vous me faites un cadeau. Parce que moi aussi, c'est bient&#244;t mon anniversaire.
Et moi, je peux bannir !


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Non, ca signifie qu'avec le budget pr&#233;vu pour le bouquin, vous me faites un cadeau. Parce que moi aussi, c'est bient&#244;t mon anniversaire.
> Et moi, je peux bannir !


Rien qu'en nombre de bougies, &#231;a vas d&#233;passer le budget.
Faut qu'on fasse un pr&#234;t au FMI.


----------



## Amok (28 Décembre 2006)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4107662 a dit:
			
		

> Rien qu'en nombre de bougies, &#231;a vas d&#233;passer le budget.
> Faut qu'on fasse un pr&#234;t au FMI.



Bah alors, qu'attends-tu ?!


----------



## jugnin (28 Décembre 2006)

Un homme serein.
Un homme qui n'avait pas bousillé son iPod.


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2006)

jugnin a dit:


> Un homme serein.
> Un homme qui n'avait pas bousill&#233; son iPod.




T'es vache, l&#224;....


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Non, ca signifie qu'avec le budget prévu pour le bouquin, vous me faites un cadeau. Parce que moi aussi, c'est bientôt mon anniversaire.
> Et moi, je peux bannir !




:mouais:


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> (...)
> Et moi, je peux bannir !


J'peux faire une liste; m'semblait qu'il en avait une qui trainaît quelque part ?!..... 

_Ah, oui celle de Mr .plist !......_


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bah alors, qu'attends-tu ?!



je t'offre un relooking dans mon atelier. 

En ce moment on as une série d'icônes russes post byzantines en restauration. En plus ce serais intéressant pour toi comme pour nous : suppression des craquelures d'âge, allègements des vieux vernis jaunis, reprise de l'épidermage, poses de pieces et masticage des lacunes, retouche pour la lisibilité et réintégrer les manques. Pour nous cela nous ferais l'occase d'explorer une création antique


----------



## jpmiss (28 Décembre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> Non, il faut juste qu'il vende son bouquin, ça devrait suffir.


Maintenant le probleme c'est de savoir qui va bien vouloir l'acheter..  




Ou alors sous la menace d'une arme....




 :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## divoli (28 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ou alors sous la menace d'une arme....



Ah, c'est à ce point là ! :afraid:


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Maintenant le probleme c'est de savoir qui va bien vouloir l'acheter..




Ou qui va bien vouloir l'offrir pour le premier de l'an ???


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Décembre 2006)

Et les retrouver sur eBay ld&#232;s le lendemain, avec l'emballage thermoform&#233; encore autour :rateau:


----------



## Amok (28 Décembre 2006)

Je viens de vendre &#224; Gala, pour une somme astronomique, le reportage de ma nuit avec Doqu&#233;ville lors de la derni&#232;re AE. Visiblement le lascar est l'idole des m&#233;nag&#232;res de plus de cinquante ans. En vente partout la semaine prochaine.

Croyez moi : une nuit avec le Doc, ca vaut les 10 ann&#233;es sitcom !


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je viens de vendre &#224; gala, pour une somme astronomique, le reportage de ma nuit avec Doqu&#233;ville lors de la derni&#232;re AE. En vente partout la semaine prochaine.
> 
> Croyez moi : une nuit avec le Doc, ca vaut les 10 ann&#233;es sitcom !


 
Bien jou&#233; !!   

Ils te l'ont achet&#233; cher au moins ??


----------



## divoli (28 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je viens de vendre à Gala, pour une somme astronomique, le reportage de ma nuit avec Doquéville lors de la dernière AE. Visiblement le lascar est l'idole des ménagères de plus de cinquante ans. En vente partout la semaine prochaine.
> 
> Croyez moi : une nuit avec le Doc, ca vaut les 10 années sitcom !



Et en plus c'est son anniversaire, au bougre. Donc bon anniversaire... 

 C'est normal qu'un certain DocEvil a la même date de naissance que Doquéville ? :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Croyez moi : une nuit avec le Doc, ca vaut les 10 années sitcom !



Trevor et Rachel Ochmonek dans Alf


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> J'peux faire une liste; m'semblait qu'il en avait une qui trainaît quelque part ?!.....
> 
> _Ah, oui celle de Mr .plist !......_



Trop longue. ca va plus vite de dire qui n'en fait pas partie :
- Amok.
-Benjamin (mais juste parce qu'on ne peut pas). 





Amok a dit:


> Bah, de toute façon la batterie aurait bientôt lachée. Tu te vois la remplacer, avec tes petites mains ? Non, bien sûr. Donc l'occase est bonne soit d'en racheter un, soit de t'en faire offrir un nouveau, tout clean, avec l'écran couleur et tout le binz.
> Franchement, maintenant je peux te le dire : tout le monde ici se gaussait sur ton iPod qui faisait franchement has been. Un homme de ta trempe, toujours entre deux studios, avec un iPod de plus de trois ans, ce n'était plus tenable... Je les entends encore "Fab, c'est où il veut, quand il veut si il vient sans son iPod pourri" (Melounette), "Moi quand je vois un mec avec un iPod comme ca, c'est l'arrachage de futal direct" (sonny), "j'en voudrais pas comme boules de gueisha, des écouteurs de la daube de Fab" (Patoch). Etc...
> 
> Non, vraiment, c'est une très bonne chose qu'il soit naze, crois moi.



Exactement! Le mien a lâché il y a 3 mois. Bien content de changer mon vieux iPod tout ringard contre un nano flambant neuf



3 semaines plus tard sortait le nouveau nano. :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Exactement! Le mien a lâché il y a 3 mois. Bien content de changer mon vieux iPod tout ringard contre un nano flambant neuf
> 
> 
> 
> 3 semaines plus tard sortait le nouveau nano. :mouais:




Pas de chance, Ed !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pas de chance, Ed !!


Bof. 
L'important c'est le contenu. 

C'est bien pour &#231;a que, finalement, Fab'Fab n'a pas perdu grand chose.


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bof.
> L'important c'est le contenu.
> 
> C'est bien pour ça que, finalement, Fab'Fab n'a pas perdu grand chose.



Si, si, Fab' a perdu gros : 



			
				Pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> nonon , il avait bidouillé un truc , ipod dictaphone pour y dicter ses pensées pour le volume 2 de l'Oeuvre



Aïe...    

:rateau:


----------



## flotow (28 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab, achete un scribe, ca coute moins cher, et tu as une trace ecrite :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Fab'Fab, achete un scribe, ca coute moins cher, et tu as une trace ecrite :rateau:




Oui, pour la trace écrite  

Par contre, pour le scribe, je ne suis pas d'accord : un scribe peut couter très cher, surtout si c'est un scribe haut de gamme !!


----------



## divoli (28 Décembre 2006)

Un scribouillard, alors...


----------



## flotow (28 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Par contre, pour le scribe, je ne suis pas d'accord : un scribe peut couter tr&#232;s cher, surtout si c'est un scribe haut de gamme !!



Tout depend si monsieur veut un scribe de qualit&#233; ou pas!
le plus important, un scribe qui ne tombe pas 
Et puis, y'a scribe, et scribe :love:



> Un scribouillard, alors...



Pour le prix, surement, mais pour la trace ecrite  ca gribouille, plus que ca scribouille


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Tout depend si monsieur veut un scribe de qualité ou pas!
> le plus important, un scribe qui ne tombe pas
> Et puis, y'a scribe, et scribe :love:




C'est vrai, pour son secnd tome, Fab' Fab' n'a pas besoin d'engager un scribe à prix d'or. Un scribe d'occaz fera l'affaire. Faudra veiller à ne pas distribuer tous les bénef' du premier livre !


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Exactement! Le mien a lâché il y a 3 mois. Bien content de changer mon vieux iPod tout ringard contre un nano flambant neuf




Bof moi j'ai changé la batterie du mien bah ça m'a pas pris 2 min.

Bon c'est sur faut pas avoir 4 pieds gauches... :rateau:


----------



## naas (29 Décembre 2006)

D'un autre cot&#233; ils annoncent un "one more thing" ipod video 2,3" avec dent blue pour le 9
enfin je dis &#231;a je dis rien


----------



## pascalformac (29 Décembre 2006)

l'essentiel serait que Fab'Fab prenne un ipod molletonn&#233;
( ou une moquette &#233;paisse)


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2006)

Ou un iPod à mémoire flash ..c'est plus résistant à la chute


----------



## tirhum (29 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> l'essentiel serait que Fab'Fab prenne un ipod molletonné
> ( ou une moquette épaisse)


À rayures ?!.....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bof moi j'ai changé la batterie du mien bah ça m'a pas pris 2 min.
> 
> Bon c'est sur faut pas avoir 4 pieds gauches... :rateau:


Mauvaise langue, C'est le DD qui a craqué. 3 ans de Jogging pour un iPod 2G, pas mal?


----------



## flotow (29 Décembre 2006)

Une iPod moltonné, ok, mais faut pas la fumer avant la moquette, sinon, ca risque de rien proteger


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Ou un iPod à mémoire flash ..c'est plus résistant à la chute


J'ai un iPod 3G 30 Go qui s'est d&#233;j&#224; mang&#233; les plus jolies gamelles et qui a &#233;t&#233; intempestivement d&#233;connect&#233; &#224; chaud (par mes amis) et RAS toujours :love: juste la batterie qui a un peu merd&#233; mais mon nouvel iMac m'a permis de retrouver une meilleure charge


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mauvaise langue


 
J'ai jamais eu de plainte...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai jamais eu de plainte...


C'est parce que personne ne s'en souvient


----------



## divoli (29 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est parce que personne ne s'en souvient



Ou alors elles sont toutes mortes...


----------



## flotow (29 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Ou alors elles sont toutes mortes...



Elles sont peut etre tombées de haut :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2006)

Bon&#8230;
On a fait le tour ?
Pour les gentils donateurs, j'imagine que vous pourrez obtenir le compte paypal de Fab'Fab' par mp 

Fabien, ne te fie pas aux apparences, je compatis sinc&#232;rement


----------

